# Useless billy said no more indawindows or get banded #148d.



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Keep it clean boys.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Dang. What happened


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Its never to be spoken of again.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 10, 2014)

I missed all the action. Been useful today


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm craving BBQ. Specifically pulled pork


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 10, 2014)

Nothing like good pulled pork from a quality Boston Butt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Got some in the fridge, with mac and cheese black eyed peas and tater salad.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Along with macncheese, black eyed peas and tater salad


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm trying to cook a nice going away dinner for my daughter before she heads back to GSU in Statesboro tomorrow.
Fried flounder nuggets, bang bang shrimp( close enough anyway), crab cake muffins with bacon and shrimp added, sauteed parmesan asparagus, and some garlic mashed potatoes.
You ever notice how college kids will hit your "good stuff" in the freezer hard when they are home?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol, used to grocery shop at my parents... wish i was having dinner at the bammer's house.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

Where'd the other thread go?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2014)

Poof!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2014)

Good Job Mm!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2014)

Is the thread number rite. LOLs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

K is ok..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

Its the official number axe billy


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Lol, used to grocery shop at my parents... wish i was having dinner at the bammer's house.



She did that too.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Is the thread number rite. LOLs



It is now. Sort of. Not sure what the "d" is for  but Migmack had his heart set on it being there.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 10, 2014)

D is for dibs on copper.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

Billy is getting all fancy with numbered AND lettered threads.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Aug 10, 2014)

drive by Pappy post..

I musta missed sumthin while I was gone.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Shark week starts now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Are y'all ready?


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Makes me


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Wanna


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey pappy?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Is the thread number rite. LOLs





Migmack said:


> Its the official number axe billy



Looks like Billy thread #147 is a ghost of GON past


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2014)

Hil I got some pics of shooters, lols.

1 is a huge 4 point, the other is a 6. Niether have brow guards.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Darn carp. I missed the disappearance if last thread. Someone fill me in on a pm please.  Where is my homey eye wreckin.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Fuzzy.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Looks like Billy thread #147 is a ghost of GON past



Yep. There was no saving it.
While we are on the subject, i'd just like to say that i know its easy to get carried away in these long term threads. We greatly rely on the discretion of you veteran posters to keep yourselves out of trouble. However, the last few threads have had to be moderated to erase posts, send friendly PM's, and outright asked to change the topic direction.
 Anytime the mods/admins have to start closely watching a thread or posters, its a bad thing.
We want you to have a good time, but remind you that the G-rating, family friendly rules apply as always.
 Sorry for interrupting your black panther party.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Got a bear on cam. He is all up on my hog trap.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

Pm hera too, please.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

I did not even post in that thread. I'm one of the good guys. I tried to warn them but they wouldn't lissen.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Hil I got some pics of shooters, lols.
> 
> 1 is a huge 4 point, the other is a 6. Niether have brow guards.



Those sound a lot bigger than the spikes i like to shoot every year.  

Heck if I can hold out on a spike and wait for a 3 er 4 pointer we will own the bow challenge


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

No worries bama just make sure you point out when I am getting crazy. I just don't know some times.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Well someone fill


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Me in


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Please.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

I am


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Going to loose


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

It I swear.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

I am done with suppa


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Wife cooked


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

It was actually edible


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Pretty goodn


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

It was


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Pizza bread.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

= awesome flop edit.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Flap


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Awesome flop bigs


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry hils. U was close.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks homey.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 10, 2014)

Not lookin forward to work tomorrow


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Who is


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Still waiting in a pm of an update.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

On. My fat thumbs.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

Me!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

I am always the last to know cause when trouble starts I walk away!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 10, 2014)

They call me, G friendly.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

They call me friendly b


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey G friendly, How is little G doing .


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 10, 2014)

Copy me on that PM too.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 10, 2014)

Breaking news, Fuzzy has back hair.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2014)

Had no connection this afternoon, I could not post a letter.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2014)

Hey yall, I killed over 800 gnats today with my bare hands.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey yall, I killed over 800 gnats today with my bare hands.



Just 800? I pulled that many out of my left ear. Living below the gnat line sux. They are really bad this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Just 800? I pulled that many out of my left ear. Living below the gnat line sux. They are really bad this year.



Yeah, but I was riding on the back of a pick up truck going 70 mph in a rain storm.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Yo fuzz. I found. 2 inch back hair today got any advice.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Oh .


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Time


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

For a flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Good flop bige


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Boom. Flop.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

I am the new mad flopper.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Not really.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Bige bige bige, can't you see, sometimes your ribs just hypnotize me.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Mat is still the man.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Mat is still the man.



I bow down to Nitram, I just fill in when he ain't around.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

My bad is he the flop king. I'm going by last 4 billy stats.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

No No:No No:No No:No No:


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

You got everyone 3 to 1.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Of course I had not validated just billy guessin.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My bad is he the flop king. I'm going by last 4 billy stats.



Yea, Nitram has some kind of app that gets every flop when he is around.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

My gator gig.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Custom made.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Medium oops is still on antibiotics for his gut.. So heres what happened. My nephew..niece and daughter were out there building a ramp.. They asked me to get the tractor and loader out to help and I was like no., y'all make your own jump. Lil sweat labor.. Kids have it too easy these days. Next thing ya know., they got a lil hump goin on and all covered in sweat and dirt. I decide to chip in with the pick work and dirt movin. Nephew.. Lil girl and niece hit it and land it fine.. No on lookers. Bout the time medium oops comes down the trail with a heap of speed.. Mrs oops comes round the corner.. He goes end over end and jumps up like he's all okay. This is my dads 70th bday party.. Everybody leaves and he starts cryin how bad his arm hurst.. Hugh swelling now.. Mrs oops blames me???  Probably broke.. He asks.. Why does this keep happenin to me.. Daddy? I didn't have an answer but told him he should've pulled up harder? Med oops can't catch a break... Now he's cryin cuzz it's his pitching arm and travel ball is starting in two weeks?.bbl.. Goin to tuck em in


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Got my bow rig, snatch hook and catch pole. I am coming home with an alli


----------



## bigelow (Aug 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear about little oops. Hope he gets better quick.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Dang, hate to hear about med ooops. Those things make him stronger in the end though.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My gator gig.



Looks good big.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Wife is having surgery at 6:30 in the a.m. they think she has gall stones.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

She did an MRI Thursday.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Hope it goes quick.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

And all goes well.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Ready Big?


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Flop??????


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2014)

Hate it bout medium oops. Hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Did I get it?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2014)

Hope all goes well with Mrs matt also.


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Bo$$, they make it sound very minor.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2014)

Well I am out, guess I will head north tomorrow. Hope yall all had a good weekend, and hope the oops family get all healed up.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Luckily .. I've hit my $3700 deductible on him.. That gut work was expensive.. He's just so tired of hospitals and worried bout his travel ball .


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

I gave him my spot in the big bed by his mamma.. I'm on the couch.. He just came in here and asked.. Daddy.. If that had been some dumb guy wrecking on the ramp.. Would you have laughed when he wrecked..like watchin a video ? Medium billy.. Ie oops just don't know what he's up against in life.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 10, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey yall, I killed over 800 gnats today with my bare hands.





rhbama3 said:


> Just 800? I pulled that many out of my left ear. Living below the gnat line sux. They are really bad this year.


We are usually just on the gnat line............Sometimes we have them, and most of the time we don't, but this year they are terrible!!!



KyDawg said:


> Yeah, but I was riding on the back of a pick up truck going 70 mph in a rain storm.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Just caught up on the last one and saw the baptism.. Awesome.. Lil oops is askin about it but I'm not sure she's ready..anyhow.. Loved the shots.. Mattech!


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks ooops, not sure if you remember, but my daughter got baptized on easter and she just turned 6. I was very hesitant about her doing that at such a young age. But, after the preacher talked to her and she was able to respond to his questions and what it meant, I knew that she was ready. Its something I took serious and wouldn't have allowed it if I didn't think she knew what she was doing.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

mattech said:


> Thanks ooops, not sure if you remember, but my daughter got baptized on easter and she just turned 6. I was very hesitant about her doing that at such a young age. But, after the preacher talked to her and she was able to respond to his questions and what it meant, I knew that she was ready. Its something I took serious and wouldn't have allowed it if I didn't think she knew what she was doing.



Yee of little faith in oops.. I do recall.. Didnt remember her exact age but knew she was young..Wife and I discussed it and she has an appointment with our pastor this week. If the hospital don't get in the way .


----------



## mattech (Aug 10, 2014)

Keep us updated, on both kids. Ooops


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Will do.. Hope your wife's procedure goes well tomorrow.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Eye reckon be shootin lil deer.. Jus throwing that out thera


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Bet TP adopts him


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

Kat Williams has me lol-ing


----------



## oops1 (Aug 10, 2014)

That's it.. I'm done.. Live from the doctors office tamarrow..stay tuned


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Up early checkin in on y'all. Heading to th air port. These early flights are ridiculous.  

Oops hope everything is well

MT. I'm sure the procedure will go smooth. Thoughts are with y'all.

I will check in later.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Bigelow = hates Monday


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Live from the docs office


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Just saw on the news, the Hancock county courthouse burned down.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I wonder if they lost my deed to my 1,000 acre farm?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for the well wishes guys.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hope you have safe travels bige.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop^^^^


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Ty. U need to edit that flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

There it is.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Boarding in 20.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Sad news about the courthouse. I bet there is a lot of bummed out folks this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Be careful, bigs.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

1st day of school. I had to buy an alarm clock yesterday.lol.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Look real spazzed out and jerk a lot when you board. Tell them the world is crazy and you are the only sane one left. And you will guide the plane to your destination.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I just don't want Ebola.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> 1st day of school. I had to buy an alarm clock yesterday.lol.



I just lol'd in the waiting room. Hope she has a good day. Be strong dad.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I really didn't want to see this day ever come.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Cause I am not a stay at home dad now. I have to go back to work.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I liked staying at home.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Outside folks scare me.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Work does too.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I will keep my wic though.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Food stamp food is he best.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

You'll be ok.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

The meat is tender.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

The beer is bolder.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

The cigs are stronger.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I try to shop in the woods.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

My rims are taller.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

My Folgers car rocks.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I be bumpin some toons.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

And deer season is almost here.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy just smacked a 2 yr old for running off.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Go on disability T


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Tell em you are mentally unstable


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Go in wearing a tin foil hat


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Mixed with an armadillo shell.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

The peoples are bothering me. Why can't they get in the plane and sit down.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I want to take a nap.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I haven't thought of the disability, mattech. I can make a real good limp.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Just go to Billy's dr he will back you up.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I know a guy T, if you need a real limp let me know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Mornin boyz!


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Did not read back all the way, but thoughts and well wishes for the oopses, the mattechs, and safe travels to bigs, not to mention BO$$ and his travel and the gnat invasion.

Oh, let's not ferget Billy and T.P.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Hey chief.



Mornin mattech.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

To all the Billy club this morn........


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonder how Nuts, Lil billy is doing.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hdm is here, yay


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Wonder how Nuts, Lil billy is doing.



Uh Oh.....forgot about lil nutnut! Hope all is well for him also.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ccherry


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

This sucks, still waiting for my wife to go back. I figured we would be home by now.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

They make you get here early, just to sit around for 2.5 hours.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm getting restless


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Hope all goes well MT


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks mig


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Wonder if BO$$ is going to call as he get's up this way?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ccherry is back, are they gonna post. Been a member for 2 years and no post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

ccherry don't post much.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

What does the c stand for?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Charlie cherry?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

ccherry is thinkin about it, yall be quiet.....might say somethin.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Clem cherry?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Chuck cherry?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Is ccherry a male or female?


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

ccherry's 1st post will be epic.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Matt hope wifes ok
Oops hope little oops ok
Nut hope your doing better
Boss and Chief be safe
Big you too!
And good morning all
TP they grow up fast, be calm it's only just starting


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ccherry likes to hunt and fish.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Should get along with billy.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Matt hope wifes ok
> Oops hope little oops ok
> Nut hope your doing better
> Boss and Chief be safe
> ...



Thanks karen300+300+300+36


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Matt hope wifes ok
> Oops hope little oops ok
> Nut hope your doing better
> Boss and Chief be safe
> ...



Mornin karen!

I'm not traveling, but I am contemplating cleaning out the rest of my gutters today that I didn't finish Saturday....thanks.

Come to think of it, now that you said that I'm scared to get on the ladder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Do it ccherry......you know you want to!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

NutNut!


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

NutNut reads back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Fuzzy!


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Had a nice time yesterday with
the grandsons swimming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

There's hdm.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 11, 2014)

Hmmmmm


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Missed, hey what did ya do to the other thread???
Musta not been very nice.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

They just took my wife back.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ccherry is still here


I hope they post.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hope for a quick recovery for Mrs. Mattech


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

They siad it will take 15 minutes for the surgery.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Then 30 minutes after that we can leave.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks again Karen.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ccherry left


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought they were gonna post.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm not nervous


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

They have changed the way they do
it and its a lot easier on the patient now.
My father in law had his taken out 25 years ago.
Lot different then.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning Hils you lurker you


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gotta go get the oil checked in the Tahoe
and the spare tire checked.
Maybe take it for a good wash job.
Getting ready for the trip can't wait.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Morning Hils you lurker you



Mornin K936. The computer at work is broked. Had to do some ketchin up


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

bbl


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Cyl


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

How was Cherokee? Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

She is done.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

She has to stay here for 30 minutes and we should get to leave.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

I hope Mrs. Mattech has a quick recovery


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

One day closer to huntin season


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Starts wid squirrels this week


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> She has to stay here for 30 minutes and we should get to leave.



that was quick


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Back to work I go, take care peeps


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

quick flop


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

i can be quick at times


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

or so i've been told


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

NO windows!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh, morning usesless ones.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm ready to go.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Didn't need to take the whole day off of work.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I can drop my wife off at the mailbox and head to work.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

She'll be OK.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

You just need to slow down a bit why stop.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Waiting on my luggage with a bunch if mad Billys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

I just woke-up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Might get drunk on a 4 wheeler. Make a country song outa it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

whats an indawindow?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> whats an indawindow?



When you say something G rated with R rated intentions


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 11, 2014)

Wow, a lot going on this am! Hope everybody makes it  OK today.
Lil nut is doing good, we finally got sum sleep.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

LoL...i get it now.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

Morning Fuzzy and staff


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Wow, a lot going on this am! Hope everybody makes it  OK today.
> Lil nut is doing good, we finally got sum sleep.



Y'all still in the hospital or are ya home at least.?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Waiting on my luggage with a bunch if mad Billys.



That was a quick flight.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Y'all still in the hospital or are ya home at least.?



We at home. Hope your wife makes a quick recovery.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Good deal. 

Thanks, it ended up not even being any type of surgery. They put her to sleep and put a scope down her throat to do a biopsy. We are at home and she is walking around perfectly fine. Just slightly grogy from the meds. We were confused of what all they were gonna do. Almost like it was over dramatized.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Glad lil nut feels better.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Bam


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Can't believe I gave away such and easy flop.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

to mud tryer no less


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Fo shur


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> How was Cherokee? Hilsman.



It was good.  Wish I woulda had ralf and bobos luck though


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T must be at home all alone drinking whine missing t, on her first day of school.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> It was good.  Wish I woulda had ralf and bobos luck though



Yea, I heard, I think he said Bobo won like 12 grand.  That's just crazy.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm happy for him though.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea I was glad it was him and not somebody else. The man was on a roll that's fur sure


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ralph's in jury duty this week. Lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I guess erybody be workin'


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

yeah


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

very annoying.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

i need a nap


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

i saw a lot of billy in athens this weekend


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

broad river is not very deep


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

lots of turtles in it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

saw some cows in it too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

not the chick fil a ones though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

didn't see any snakes


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

did see a lizard


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

blue tailed one


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

didnt see any goats HFH


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

Tp?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

Floppoooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

boom boom goat herder in hera


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Mmmmm


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh but my thread gets deleted? 

Matt, you drawin attention bud.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

what did you post recon?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't post anything. 

Haha, I'm glad somebody finally realized that was a furniture leg.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Oh but my thread gets deleted?
> 
> Matt, you drawin attention bud.



I just posted a picture of my girlfriend.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Boom boom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Mt going to get us poofed


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

MT just keepin' it real


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy is cussing at work.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy going to get am email from hr.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

fosho


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

this place is bumping


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

not


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

lol's


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

that was a good one


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

lol'd


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Quiting time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Im going to krogers.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

i have to go to krogers too


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

see you there fuzzy


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

Read post #32 in this thread again.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey yall


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Workin


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

what have ya'll done now???


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey dinosaur bones


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Sup nitram


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I am multi tasking at work.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Just got to watch a real live cops at Walmart. Two black guys had a shopping cart loaded with big screen TVs and other electronics just took off out the door and a cop busted one of them and the other got away. Pretty exciting for a second.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Ccherry still hangin out in hera. Maybe he will post


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what have ya'll done now???



^^^^^ this


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Drawing too much attention to billy n


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm gonna keep my eye on this one.......just can't decide which one.


----------



## rydert (Aug 11, 2014)

I haven't posted in this thread..........trouble makers in hera


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

nice shopping cart sign......i can't blame ya for wanting a picture of it.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

WOW High Sheriff drive-by.


----------



## rydert (Aug 11, 2014)

I was looking for a GON sticker...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 11, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> to mud tryer no less





Nitram4891 said:


> yeah





Nitram4891 said:


> very annoying.





Nitram4891 said:


> i need a nap





Nitram4891 said:


> i saw a lot of billy in athens this weekend





Nitram4891 said:


> broad river is not very deep





Nitram4891 said:


> lots of turtles in it





Nitram4891 said:


> saw some cows in it too





Nitram4891 said:


> not the chick fil a ones though





Nitram4891 said:


> didn't see any snakes





Nitram4891 said:


> did see a lizard





Nitram4891 said:


> blue tailed one





Nitram4891 said:


> didnt see any goats HFH





Nitram4891 said:


> Tp?





Nitram4891 said:


> Floppoooo



And he calls me the tryer


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't want to get to close, I was scared I would get stabbed.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

cr00241


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 11, 2014)

that a nice mini van too


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Try what?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> And he calls me the tryer



That is work right there Mud...very hard work and that was an excellent flop.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

nice picture mattech


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

Why didn't you run down the other guy?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

There was a 60" TV laying in the middle of the parking lot when I was walking in.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> Why didn't you run down the other guy?



When I first realized what was going on I grabbed my pistol.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

did u pick up the TV and put it in the van?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 11, 2014)

nice flop btw


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> did u pick up the TV and put it in the van?




After watching the guy get talked I wasn't touching nothing. Lol






Nitram4891 said:


> nice flop btw



Thanks, I'm sure proud of it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Bigs a rocket man..


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Jet pack man.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

That was a long day. Just getting out now. Going to Carolina ale house in miami. They have pretty good food


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Why everyone so quiet n


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Were they real cops or walmart cops mt.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

cooking supper, watching gunsmoke and trying to figure out how to shave down the end of a poplar pole enough to get my flounder gig to fit it.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm just chilling with a vodka tonic
Been at the car detailers for 3 hours waiting.
Had a great burger for lunch had hamburger/beef short ribs on top garlic mayo/shoestring onion rings/ lettuce tomato and cheese. Had to do a lot of stretching to get my mouth that big.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Whittle wid a pocket knife & belt sander.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> cooking supper, watching gunsmoke and trying to figure out how to shave down the end of a poplar pole enough to get my flounder gig to fit it.



Do you have a grinder wheel?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 11, 2014)

Aloha, useless compadres.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Whittle wid a pocket knife & belt sander.



That would be a LOT of whittling.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

How long is the pole ?


----------



## karen936 (Aug 11, 2014)

I like using a grinding wheel. Its quick easy and 
forgiving.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey! What'd I miss?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Have your wife drive and you hang it out the window and drag it on the pavement. Sharpen it up right good, rh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> How long is the pole ?



10 foot by 1 3/8 diameter poplar. The problem now is i can't remember where i put the new gig.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Doh


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> 10 foot by 1 3/8 diameter poplar. The problem now is i can't remember where i put the new gig.



I always use 1/2 emt X 10 ft long. Its lite and will last awhile. I can join on another 5' easy with a coupling.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Just grabbed a bottle of 12yr aged scotch for dessert.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I used a dremel to get this done. Took I little while 

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Hey! What'd I miss?



U tell us! U da one doing da shooten!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Made to fit this


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

I shoot frogs wid a 410.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Gotta frog dog dat runs dem. all nite every nite all day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Leave the females frogs alone.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Gotta get da B U L L frog!


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

They things gotta lock jaw.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd carry a pistol wid me. never know they may attack.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Or frog robbers


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

They wait at the truck for U to return.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Yall miss me?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I didn't know you were away. 

Just kidding.  Where ya been


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I always use 1/2 emt X 10 ft long. Its lite and will last awhile. I can join on another 5' easy with a coupling.



I've tried it but it bent. The wood rod just seems to work better for poling the boat along with our two fat rear ends, outboard, batteries and coolers. Its a heavy sucker but doesnt draft but 4 inches.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

Mork died committed sideways.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

rh, drive a nail or screw in the end and chuck a drill up to it. Use a rasp and it'll shave it right down.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Slow tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Mad flopper is in the house I see


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

First night of football practice


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Now we got a party going on sup hils, Mac, mt.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Bige


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sup ?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Just saw that robin Williams committed suicide.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

And whoever is ninja invisible.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

63 years old


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

He laughed to death.


Too soon?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I hate to see that, honestly didn't find him very funny, but respected him as an actor.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Un flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah. People liked him even if I never found him that funny. 

He did play a serious role once where he was a serial killer in Alaska I think. Not sure. He did a few non comedy roles.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

Nanu Nanu.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey ld


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

In yo winder


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

This morning before they took my wife back she posted on Facebook and gave me her phone. While she was gone her phone beeped and I looked at it. Apparently she posted on Facebook that I think I am funny but I am not. One of her friends commented on it and that is why it beeped. I have been giving her a hard time about it all day.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

no more winders


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I think I am funny, forget anybody else. I enjoy making myself laugh.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I can't even remember what I said that made her post that, butbim sure it was very funny.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe not funny haha, but funny funny.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Three Indians walk into a bar.......


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech, you are very funny. Don't let her and those friends bring you down. Lol-ing right now, bigguy!


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Very funny, but not appropriate ^^^^^


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks T, that put a smile on my face for sure.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Dude.... you also know you can post too when you have her phone....


--->>> My sexy husband is soooo the man..ect..ect...


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe not every joke is funny, but you can't get them all.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

Most people don't appreciate our brand of hughmore.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I feel so lucky when he is around....


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Dude.... you also know you can post too when you have her phone....
> 
> 
> --->>> My sexy husband is soooo the man..ect..ect...



I can't tell you how close I was to doing that, but I knew of I did, she would be on her starting trouble.and I'm think I've got more attention from the mods then I need right now.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Where is heed?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Lol rothflmbo


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Getting the


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I meant on her Facebook....


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Most people don't appreciate our brand of hughmore.



That's it right there, our humor is a step above most people's, so if you don't get it we seem stupid and dumb. But if you get it you laugh your freaking hiney off.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Nice flop. Go get her phone and tell the world how much of a man her husband is.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

Yep there's one watching you right now. At least it's one of ther civilized ones.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Act like you are her.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I meant on her Facebook....



I did too. But she would get on my phone and post on here.she can play just as dirty as I can.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

rh is whittling his gigger.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

No in DA window there ^^^^ 


Honestly.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Ahhh.... you got your hands full then. Best of luck.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> rh is whittling his gigger.



Is that still G rated?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I am officially on blood pressure meds now. They put me on them three years ago and I never took them. I guess I'll take them this time.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

back home in Ky. Didnt get to do much cept drive and ride for the last few days.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Is that still G rated?



I am not sure? Should I report the post?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Act like you are her.



When her friend commented about her post, I was gonna respond as her and say......


OK, I got to be honest, my husband is just so sexy and funny, and I'm jeolous of him, so I make negative comments to build up my own self asteem, all of my hot friends should start hitting on him just to make me jealous.

P..s. Did I mention how sexy my husband was?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Better take them T, but you need to keep up with your BP. You might want to get a tester if you dont already have one. I was on them when mine went to rock bottom.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I am officially on blood pressure meds now. They put me on them three years ago and I never took them. I guess I'll take them this time.



Just drink red whine, that is what the nurse told my wife today.



KyDawg said:


> back home in Ky. Didnt get to do much cept drive and ride for the last few days.



Glad to hear you got back safe Bo$$.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I am not sure? Should I report the post?



No. I got it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ahhh.... you got your hands full then. Best of luck.



You got no idea. 


I've done told her, if we ever get to the point of divorce I will either kill her or myself, in fear of dealing with her wrath.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Bo$$.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe I should delete that^^^^^



It may be used as evidence in 12 years.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Why 12 years you ask?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

My youngest will be 18.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

See, I'm funny^^^^


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Funny enough for a


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Funny flop


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> You got no idea.
> 
> 
> I've done told her, if we ever get to the point of divorce I will either kill her or myself, in fear of dealing with her wrath.



I have an idea..


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Y'all are not fortunate enough to hear my brand of humor. Would most likely get me banded in a single post b


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

You need to tell her friends you are a master flopper.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Howdy Dave and erebody. matt, big, T and Nic.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Try us, bigs.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Y'all are not fortunate enough to hear my brand of humor. Would most likely get me banded in a single post b



One time will be ok bige, let's hear it.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Kd+!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Better delete now she's collecting evidence.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have an idea..



I it sad to say I've got a few also.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Somebody hacked my account, the previous 50 post were not from me.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Better take them T, but you need to keep up with your BP. You might want to get a tester if you dont already have one. I was on them when mine went to rock bottom.



I get headaches. All the time and I'm tired of them.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh I don't think so. It would go some thing like this. 

My beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Beep and she said. Beeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

That was a funny joke bige


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh its still going


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeep with her beeeeeeeeee


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeep


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Now that was funny.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Dang bigs, my kids heard that.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm still laughing


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Especially when she said beeee3eeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Beep flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Beep flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Jinx you owe me a beer


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hehehe. Close bige


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I'd be proud to buy you a beer. Bige


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I don't tell jokes just true stories that are colorful


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll be passing through the area in 3 weeks.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I have many true colorful stories. Some are in the deer hunting section. Some can't be put there.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I'll be passing through the area in 3 weeks.



Be sure to hit me up.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

One story starts we went to Canada when we turned 19. We met ..........,


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Very interesting Canadians.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

When the wife and I first moved in together (dating at the time). We were arguing over something stupid, we live on the top level of a three story apartment. I was walking bout to my truck and just opened a 12 oz. Coke can, when she came out to the balcony at started running here mouth. I chuncked that can at her and it hit the railing perfect and absolutely soaked her in coke. I still laugh at that one.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Funny right dera ^^^


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

One time we were out on a date and she wanted ice cream from dairy queen, so I drove through the drive thru. As soon as she started ordering I just drove off and went home. I went to sleep very lonely that night, but dang I laughed my rear end off.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

http://m.weartv.com/news/Couple_die...on_cliff_edge_in_Portugal?mobileredirect=true


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I've got a lot of good stories like that.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I ain't got a clue how we made it this long.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> One story starts we went to Canada when we turned 19. We met ..........,





bigelow said:


> Very interesting Canadians.



I don't get it?

Can you elaborate?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

My daughters' fish' name is josh scratchy.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ive typed to much, everyone left.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry. I get all excited and start rambling.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

ive heard selfies can be a disease.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

One thing I really love to do to my wife, when she is watching t.v. in another room. I will use the DirecTV app ony phone and select the remote feature. And about every 5 seconds hit the pause button.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Bige?????


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ready?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I do that when I'm out of town with xfinity. Drives them crazy.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry me no pay attention.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> One thing I really love to do to my wife, when she is watching t.v. in another room. I will use the DirecTV app ony phone and select the remote feature. And about every 5 seconds hit the pause button.



And she said you're not funny???


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I do that when I'm out of town with xfinity. Drives them crazy.



Lol, it takes them a while to figure it out.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

We caught a fence lizard my youngest named it lizard tree


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> And she said you're not funny???



Its especially funny if you time it good and you hit the pause button right when she is hitting the play button.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Ninjy mods all around..


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> We caught a fence lizard my youngest named it lizard tree



Where do they come up with random names like that.



Speaking of names, T how is minnow, minnow, minnow, minnow,minnow, and minnow?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Fell a sleep and had a dream the budget at work got cut and i had to work.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Just realized I got 5 flops in a row. That may be a  new record for me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Summer cold had soup, been sleepn now cant go back to.sleep


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear migmack.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Woman watch lifetime and cw, aint none of them shows funny.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Ill make mt, ill just be late tomorrow.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Where do they come up with random names like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of names, T how is minnow, minnow, minnow, minnow,minnow, and minnow?



Yesterday was a sad day for minnow, minnow, minnow, minnow and minnow. I pulled in and immediately noticed minnow was missing and I looked around and saw minnow's feathers scattered all around the yard. I assume a coyote or sumpin got him. RIP, minnow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

No one posting. Yall scared


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Minnow RIP


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech, t.p. has a bunch of imagirary friends, you ort to hear the names of them. Henna Firt is her oldest and dearest imagirary friend though.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Five thirty is one of her trouble making friends. I do not like that girl.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Still don't know enough about Comet to comment on her though.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Lil fuZZ his friend was trash man and he worked at mcd's


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Bige?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ready?


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

6 in a row.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Rip minnow


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> 6 in a row.



I don't know why I enjoy that so much.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Kayran aint talkn


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

I thought i had the steal.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Any chance t.p. has a friend called rainbow dash?


I ain't got a clue where that one came from, but she had multiple personalities.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Wtg Mt


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

MT is on a roll


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry mt missed it had to dip into my dessert/bedtime medicine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

I want one of those suped up go any where rv's


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Just changed the channel on them to the outdoor channel. I got an angry text to STOP!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

If i had money id buy one.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

​Just put a camper top on your truck mig.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Wtg Mt



Thanks



Hilsman said:


> MT is on a roll



I try not to get greefybwith the flops, but its addictive.



bigelow said:


> Sorry mt missed it had to dip into my dessert/bedtime medicine.




Its OK, there is always next time.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Alright y'all be good. I am going to chillax and go to bed.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Just changed the channel on them to the outdoor channel. I got an angry text to STOP!!!!!



Lol, they got you figured out. To bad you cant lock it and put a password on it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Night bige


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

nite bigs


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

I wish there was a 24 hr jeopardy channel  then I would. Lol.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 11, 2014)

Late..


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Think im gonna start deer season tanite.  I need some fresh backstrap


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

That would go good wif some homegrown maters


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

and a cold reeb


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

And maybe


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

A flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Sound good hilsman


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

MTs streak has been broke fellas


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Ohhhhhh, killed my record.





Good job Hilsman.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

A little competition makes if more funner


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks MT

Im gonna need a minivan to haul all da deers, you know where i could find one


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

And sportsier


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech? Srsly? You don't know Rainbow Dash?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy just went and bought a thang of calvin kline Musk for men ks-lone.

Said deer like the musky smell


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Thanks MT
> 
> Im gonna need a minivan to haul all da deers, you know where i could find one



I think I may know somebody.

Did you see where I said my on call got swapped from 9/26 to 9/19. Sobi good for the weekend of the 26th as long as there isn't some kind of crazy football championship or something.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Back straps would be good. Seen the price of a ribeye? Good grief.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> mattech? Srsly? You don't know Rainbow Dash?



Thats his BFF.  He just tryin to play it off


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> mattech? Srsly? You don't know Rainbow Dash?



No, I thought my daughter made it up, but she has always called everything that.


Who is she.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Gotta go google. Bbiamot


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> I think I may know somebody.
> 
> Did you see where I said my on call got swapped from 9/26 to 9/19. Sobi good for the weekend of the 26th as long as there isn't some kind of crazy football championship or something.



No I didnt see it.  I had planned on prob not goin cuz I couldnt find any body else.  But if your game Ill be there.  Been goin for 13 yrs with out missin a yre


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Maybe we can get a few of this useless crowd down there to 2 too


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Like a pre Billy Bash


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

We being G rated.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

My little pony?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Meds are kicking in, laid back feeling.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> We being G rated.



Been a few post i thought da windows was gonna show up


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Maybe we can get a few of this useless crowd down there to 2 too



Sounds good, I may know a guy I can invite. He loves to camp. We need to get Ralph down there.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Why am I the only one without meds?



I must be missing out.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

LD.....  How is your buddy irecon


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman aint


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Getting This Flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sounds good, I may know a guy I can invite. He loves to camp. We need to get Ralph down there.



We can try


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

crap


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hehe


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

I aint on meds.  Prob should be though


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> We can try



If I go that deep in the woods again, I ain't shooting nothing unless its a state record. Lol


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

I think I got youngtimers....

I cant remember nothin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Sounds good, I may know a guy I can invite. He loves to camp. We need to get Ralph down there.



Where yall going camping?


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> If I go that deep in the woods again, I ain't shooting nothing unless its a state record. Lol



I heard that.  That was a good spot though.  Heck I got the gheenoe ready we could put that motor of yours on it and come in from the river


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Where yall going camping?



In dublin at a WMA.  We camp out and hunt for a weekend


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Its alot of fun.  Heck MT got to see honey boo boo at Wally World last year


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I aint on meds.  Prob should be though



I hear ya, my wife keeps saying I'm depressed, I explained to her, I'm not depressed. I'm actually very happy and I feel very blessed. My nerves are just shot and I get angry very fast.


Kind o like today while at Walmart, I buy about 7-8 items, get to the checkout, they have 20 registers and two are open with about five people in each line. Each buggy is slam packed.then they have the self checkout ( which I hate) , but I decide to use self checkout. Everything i scan needs a cashier to come and awipw her card to allow me to continue. Why can't they just hire a few more humans to scan some dang groceries. I get so riled up over atupi stuff like that.


Sorry, didn't mean to get started.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

Did someone say meds? This blood pressure medicine got my good meds screwed up. I'm wide awake when I should be sleeping.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Our lease is 30 mins from dublin.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> I hear ya, my wife keeps saying I'm depressed, I explained to her, I'm not depressed. I'm actually very happy and I feel very blessed. My nerves are just shot and I get angry very fast.
> 
> 
> Kind o like today while at Walmart, I buy about 7-8 items, get to the checkout, they have 20 registers and two are open with about five people in each line. Each buggy is slam packed.then they have the self checkout ( which I hate) , but I decide to use self checkout. Everything i scan needs a cashier to come and awipw her card to allow me to continue. Why can't they just hire a few more humans to scan some dang groceries. I get so riled up over atupi stuff like that.
> ...



That gets under my skin too.  Specially when the person in front of you has 2 buggies full and you only got 1 thing and they look at you and start unloadin the buggy


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I got what you need mattech.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

My little pony gets me riled up. I hate rainbows.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Our lease is 30 mins from dublin.



Ill have to look tomorrow but I think we wil be there the weekend of the 27th


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

I got lost on Beaver Dam WMA one time when I was a wee lad. Had me all sorts of shook up.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech needs some deer camp time.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> I heard that.  That was a good spot though.  Heck I got the gheenoe ready we could put that motor of yours on it and come in from the river



Heck yea


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Sept?


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

My kick is meding in!


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I got lost on Beaver Dam WMA one time when I was a wee lad. Had me all sorts of shook up.



We go to riverbend.  I got lost there and had to walk to the xpress way and walk about 2 miles along the edge of it.  I was totin my machette folks didnt know what to think.  That was a long day


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Deer camp Deer gamp Beer camp


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Another thing that gets me riled up is the stupid names on coke bottles. You stop at a gas station to get a coke and there is three teenage girls digging through the bottles looking for their names. I just want a freaking coke. I wouldn't care if it said gay and proud. It still taste the same.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Sept?



Yea.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

I got lost in wally world, ended up in the beer section everytime.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

I like beer camp


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I got lost in wally world, ended up in the beer section everytime.



Glad im not the only one


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Mat= gay & proud


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Mat= gay & proud



Wonder if he wants a whoper burger to go with that coke


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

The nuts are at the  end of the beer isle


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Ricky gettin them thangs in tonight.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> The nuts are at the  end of the beer isle



Right next to da jerkey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Mt you need more sleep, and realize it aint a rat race. I hate it when people dont grab and go to.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Another thing that gets me riled up is the stupid names on coke bottles. You stop at a gas station to get a coke and there is three teenage girls digging through the bottles looking for their names. I just want a freaking coke. I wouldn't care if it said gay and proud. It still taste the same.



Agree on this one. Folks going through every fridge in every checkout line looking for their name? I was going down the road and looked down and I was drinking "Davids" coke. It made me angry.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Ricky gettin them thangs in tonight.



Yea he is


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

I lked robin williams he was a good actor. Money cant buy happiness.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Wonder if he wants a whoper burger to go with that coke


Super size fry!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Im too useless to remain


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy mama got ran over by a train


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Hilsman said:


> Yea he is


Lol you see the video?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy was drunk when his ma got out of prison


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Billy wants to know if its legal to catch spring lizards


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Try again flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Lol you see the video?



Yea.  He sent it to me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Tough flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

HAy


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

crap


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Got it flop


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

good flop MM


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 11, 2014)

Good job Hank


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Any last words? Hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

I mean good flop Hils


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks MM


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Good evening kdawg


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Davids coke doesn't taste all that too T. Edwin's is much better and colder.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey wreckin


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I saw a coke yesterday that had migmack on it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I bought a coke today that had kmckinnie on it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

I think coke is stalking us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

I got the college foobaw pick contest up for this season in the Sports forum if any of you are interested in playing along.


----------



## mattech (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I got the college foobaw pick contest up for this season in the Sports forum if any of you are interested in playing along.



Is it like a fantasy football type thing?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

mattech said:


> Is it like a fantasy football type thing?



Nope. I post 10 games per week and you pick the teams you expect to win. Whoever has the highest total at the end of the season wins.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Bama, wasn't Scottie mcreery from leesburg?


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Bama, wasn't Scottie mcreery from leesburg?



I don't think so. The more recent celebrities that i can think of are Luke Bryan, Buster Posey, and Phillip Phillips.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Evening I reckin.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

I need to take my useless meds.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey Michael Lee.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey K, I did get as closr to you as THomasvills. Started to call, but was only there for Lunch at Oneal's.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

I had to get back and to make my useless Dr appointments.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 11, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I need to take my useless meds.



I hope those are a lot cheaper than useful meds.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope those are a lot cheaper than useful meds.



One of them is a $1000 a month. No joke, I wish it was.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

That is my cost after the insurance pays $600 a month on it.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 11, 2014)

Good thing ADD/ADHD meds aren't expensive or I'd go the whole day not knowing anything went on.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

I wont to quit taking it, but the warden says no.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2014)

Well I think I will try to get some sleep. See you ladies tomorrow.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Good night folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

Good night mattech!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

3500


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol!!^^^ that was a text! It did not reach its destination!


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I've done that before^^^lol


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh BTW


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I just woke up.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

This is not a text.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

lol-ing at ya'll


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I got a funny picture I want to post. I honestly think it is safe to post, but don't want to risk tarnishing my reputation. Who should I send it to for approval?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Post it and delete it right away.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Y'all were busy after I went to bed. Just got all caught up n


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech said:


> I got a funny picture I want to post. I honestly think it is safe to post, but don't want to risk tarnishing my reputation. Who should I send it to for approval?



Approved; go ahead and post it; especially if it has anything to do with soccer fans celebrating


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

^^^^x2


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Approved; go ahead and post it; especially if it has anything to do with soccer fans celebrating



Send that one to me, please!


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Post away.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

I just woke up!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Floptop


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

crappy flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crappy flop



but a flop none the less.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey, kayran.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 12, 2014)

morning ladies


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Karen.  Hey TP.  Hey Oops.  Hey Hils.  Hey Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

Morning Nitram


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Nitram+*?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Post #660 was a good one.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Billy word of the day.  Fissure.

Billy never turns down a free beer.  That's fissure.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

This is not PF Tuesday.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> This is not PF Tuesday.



then what is it?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> This is not PF Tuesday.



Your brain must be a little fuzzy too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

penalty tuesday


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Mourning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Mourning?



Morning NutNut its Penalty Tuesday


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Must be nice to be a nut farmer. plant wait then harvest.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

LoL


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds boring


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

dinosaur bones in the house


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

I could go for some of those right now with some famous dave's devils spit.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

that sauce is good


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

lot a flavor and a lota heat


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Flap


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Not if you have a nuisance license.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

You got 1 nut


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

My avitar is making me hungry now.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Not if you have a nuisance license.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Penalty Tuesday everybody!!!  Hope ya'll have a great one!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks HDMzeroIII


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Happy Penalty Tuesday to you as well!


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Just caught up'ed


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Med oops goes under the knife again tomorrow morning... Not lookin forward to that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Med oops goes under the knife again tomorrow morning... Not lookin forward to that.



Well Dannnng, ooops! 

Hope all goes well for Med oops!


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

oops1 said:


> Med oops goes under the knife again tomorrow morning... Not lookin forward to that.



Prayers for med ooops. Was his arm broke?


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

MT made me lol'd


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

PM received that was real funny.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Prayers for med oops


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope everything goes well for Med Oops!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bo$$ is lost


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

got him


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

how's yall seasons coming?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

birds are really starting to come in here


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

i killed two limits this past weekend


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

billy hunts doves with his bb gun he told me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

says ammo is cheaper


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

bird seed is pricy though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bada bing bada bang, I'm the flop kang


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)

Howdy TP*+


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Hate to hear ooops. Prayin for y'all.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech has a nice shoe.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Mattechs shoe= funny pic.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks, I have. Thing with shoes.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Rofl


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

New definition to stepping in it.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Foot long?


----------



## rydert (Aug 12, 2014)

whew......just made it..........


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> whew......just made it..........



Awesome.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't make any jokes about my job listing. Thanks.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

I have a hard time finding my shoe sometimes.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

I have small shoes.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Don't make any jokes about my job listing. Thanks.



Aww man! I got a good one, but I'm not gonna do it.


----------



## rydert (Aug 12, 2014)

detailer..as in steel detailer?


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the prayers.. Yes.. Nut.. It's broken.


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Don't make any jokes about my job listing. Thanks.



What's the job title again?  I forgot.  

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## oops1 (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Don't make any jokes about my job listing. Thanks.



Oh snap


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

If you work more than four hours a day. Call a doctor.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

What is work?

Afternoon guys.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey I


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Aftet five we can post again


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Lil Wayne might be the worst artist ever known to man.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

On the other hand, big Smo that's the man.. Haha


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Matt being sneaky. I see you.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Sup


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Hungry, waiting on my mail order bride to get hear.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Wishing medium opps a quick recovery.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

rydert said:


> detailer..as in steel detailer?



Yeah, you available?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Hay, afternoon crew.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

High noon for me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Players only love you when they are plapying


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Thunder only happens when its raining.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Drinkn and listen tk fleetwood


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

I can feel it coming in the ait tonight. Hold on


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

I wonder if mt has ever tripped over his shoe.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Boss said no more raises but pleanty of work.. problem is they cant find people that can do my work. That means i am more valuable.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Hold on. But I remember.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Lil Wayne. Did he do gettin jiggy with it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

I tripped over papper a few times.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Done with work for the day. Just on call until I start work tomorrow.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Your as cold as ice


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Some day you will pay


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Just leave this fury back redneck alone


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

The price


----------



## karen936 (Aug 12, 2014)

Prayers for med oops.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I mean flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

That was an anticipatory pre flop


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Yup I just said that.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Took whocaresatall pill.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

I got more beer than i got money


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

The logical song..


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Dream on


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Im packing up my game heading out west


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Cause im a cowboy baby..


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I wonder if mt has ever tripped over his shoe.



I'd did today. Now it is hurt and I need to put some salve on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Mig cant carry a tune in a bucket.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Mig listening to some kid


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Billy was selling bottled water on the corner. I needed a drink so he was not so useless


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Some day you will pay


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Great time on the ball field.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Saturday nights alright


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Boss i drink better than i sing


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 12, 2014)

How yall iz.....just passin thru!


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey chief


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Non posting folks here


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Been cutting grass. I'm looking forward to Fall.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm ready to kill something.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm ready for something to kill.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

I just killed a small buck.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

And two squirrels.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

K has been known to open the season early.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Evening fellas


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Evening Bo$$ & Mattech


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Bo$$, UGA just received a commitment from the nations #2 player! Go DAWGS!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Going to Savannah this coming weekend


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

dhd+?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Kd+?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech+?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Im drunker than a possum on a john deer


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Tp cant see a plus


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Messitalluppill


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Mm+?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Im #sober


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Ireckon+?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Me too. Not really liking it.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Tpcantseeyouningy-


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I've popped a few tops. Me and Ricky at it again. 

He's bought drunker than a deer in the headlights getting shot at by tequila shot injections


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Look mom. No hands


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hay tp. I need some tp


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I can't ring the toilet bowl. I need some toilet bowl cleaner


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Eye


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Wrecking


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Ricky looks a lot like Billy's brother-in-law.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Drunk flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop srunk


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Drunk fletp


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hay Dave. Nita beer?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Dave I like you a lot.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

As a freidnd


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

I drink Bud Light usually, but I heard that they took the headaches out of Budweiser and tried them again and really like them.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm a reckonin.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Well come on over dave


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

No I got Budweiser on top of Yuenglings, That's a heep of spelling rite thar.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Well I'm good to drive I will take a yengling


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello Dave, Mig, EW and teepee!


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

I went to Molena one time, but three doses of penicillin took care of it.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I like ew I've never heard that one.  Noon Mac


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

You went to mile a for pencils?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Molena


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Sup Mac?


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Dhd and mig are back from somewhere.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Its all i could do to keep from trying


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Confession

I never really like cats. I'm a dog type of man.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> Sup Mac?



Slackin Dave. Just slackin.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

The frosted orange from the varsity would be good with a vodka splash or pour.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Your cover story is that you are from Pike county, You really should study your notes more.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Mac attack.. bam pow wow


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Fuzzy.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Mac+?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

We don't have a place for pencils. Might been griffin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Eye new guy.. just cant understand billy talk.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> Confession
> 
> I never really like cats. I'm a dog type of man.



I like both. I really like it when my cat puts the smack down on the dog. It is quite a sight to see.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Werd dave


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Cats don't stink. But dogs that stink smell like a dog that's why I like them.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

It's easier to be drunk than to fake being drunk. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

I am a fur operator.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Mac+?



Surp¡


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

I ain't fakin'.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

#830 was fake


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

I need a follicle transplant, are you a donor Migmack? What is your blood type?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

# be genuine,,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

# fuzzy out..


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

ice cream man!


brb


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Ice cream man, cash only


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I need a follicle transplant, are you a donor Migmack? What is your blood type?



Ain't worth getting 50,000 holes punches in your head just to plant one hair at a time. 
Toupee and a stapler, bro.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Ain't worth getting 50,000 holes punches in your head just to plant one hair at a time.
> Toupee and a stapler, bro.



Yea, thinking Mullett.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Friend dont take her she is all i got.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

One more, and another one


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Mama tried billy short of stealing.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Friend dont take her she is all i got.



One of my all time favorite Johnny Paycheck songs!


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Well, I just learned that the lifespan of a Scotts rotary broadcast spreader is about 8 years. Just dumped 50lbs of fertilizer in my front yard, when the wheel frame collapsed.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Billy is lissening to country oldies.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

I miss South Georgia already.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Another little debbie store weny down, i was the only fat boy.my momma ever raised


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Colorado Koolade is mine.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Paycheck flop^^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 12, 2014)

Waylon willie and the boys


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

I have drank a lot of beers in the past listening to them songs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Another little debbie store weny down, i was the only fat boy.my momma ever raised



Not if we are really brothers.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Friend dont take her she is all i got.



I thought it was Fran?


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Is there really a Luckkenbach Texas?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Not sure if I should get a pull behind spreader or just another standard spreader.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Maybe I should get both.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

I like the pull behind. Course I am pretty lazy.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech said:


> Maybe I should get both.



It was old people day at Goodwill. I could of got you 25% off of one.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I like the pull behind for food plots and such, but I'm pretty picky with the front yard. I feel I would have more control doing it manually.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> It was old people day at Goodwill. I could of got you 25% off of one.



They are open for 22 more minutes.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

My neighbor bought a commercial model one, I asked him for a price. He pay $400 for a dang walk behind spreader. For that much it should spread it out for you.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Colorado Koolade is mine.





Migmack said:


> Waylon willie and the boys


You boys done flung a craving on me. 
Now i gotta go make me a classic country oldies CD! 


lagrangedave said:


> Is there really a Luckkenbach Texas?


No, but there is a Luchenbach, Texas.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

I don't need a spreading while intoxicated charge on top of everything pending.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

I like a 3 gallon bucket.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I like this one.


http://m.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-walk-behind-spreader-70-lb?cm_vc=IOPDP


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I like a 3 gallon bucket.



You sound like my dang wife.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

K, you still taking me dove shooting? I hope so cause I already invited like 30 friends.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech said:


> My neighbor bought a commercial model one, I asked him for a price. He pay $400 for a dang walk behind spreader. For that much it should spread it out for you.



Why would he want one with advertisments on it?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Why would he want one with advertisments on it?



He only works when. Commercials are on. That way he don't miss the game.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

The best 3 gallon buckets are free at Publix bakery, just ask for frosting buckets and they give them to you.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Don't want one with plastic wheels. Its hard to spread on hard ground.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I remember that Dave.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Bucket flop


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Them looters are cray cray.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh I see, I think


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Pnutman, hate I missed you, but I missed erebody, I even tried calling T, but wont nobody home.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> K, you still taking me dove shooting? I hope so cause I already invited like 30 friends.



Yea, We'll have a BBQ under the big oak at 1:00


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Yea, We'll have a BBQ under the big oak at 1:00



I knew that I could count on you. We going shinning that night too?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

KD+, I was in the doctors office when you called and had left my phone in da truck. It was a while later when I seed you called.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Pnutman, hate I missed you, but I missed erebody, I even tried calling T, but wont nobody home.



Its OK, don't think I could have made it anyway.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

I hope Billy wasn't trying to sell you no meat out of that rusty freezer in the back of his truck.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I called you several time Bo$$.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> KD+, I was in the doctors office when you called and had left my phone in da truck. It was a while later when I seed you called.



Nothing special T I was just gonna shoot the bull. The warden was on a mad dash to get me back in the facility, where she could watch me closer.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 12, 2014)

Terrific Prognosis?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I hope Billy wasn't trying to sell you no meat out of that rusty freezer in the back of his truck.



He came by my house yesterday.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

True story ^^^^^^


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

K will gimp a dove too.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey Nut.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Billy said the copper thieves were getting bad. Said they were beating him to all the good stuff.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

My sons first football game is on opening day of dove season.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Sorry your going to miss your sons first game. My daughters first soccer game is sept 6th. I'm going to miss it


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

lagrangedave said:


> I knew that I could count on you. We going shinning that night too?



Drink beer at 10:00 ubder the big oak, shine every 30 minutes.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Billy said he hunts robins


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

He said foget the doves.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello everyone. How we doing tonight.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey bige


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Sorry your going to miss your sons first game. My daughters first soccer game is sept 6th. I'm going to miss it



I put them in for adult child hunts. So if they don't go. I don't go. Lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey mt


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

What time is the game Matt? I dove hunt much so I'd much rather watch my some kick tail in come Football. 

What position does lil billy play?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

How is little Nut?


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm back.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

We have adult child hunts around here all the time.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Son*


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> What time is the game Matt? I dove hunt much so I'd much rather watch my some kick tail in come Football.
> 
> What position does lil billy play?



Game is at noon, not sure of position yet. Today was only the second practice.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

He wide open now.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Big Mac!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hey big, Matt, KD,Dave, Mac, pnut, & bama


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I see mt. I was supposed to take the whole family with me to hunt gator but now they will be driving down after the game Saturday. They were just going to watch and laugh at me anyway.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Sup eye dub.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope all of you are having a good evenin. 

Matt, QB it is!


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

mattech said:


> Game is at noon, not sure of position yet. Today was only the second practice.



Birds won't come in till 4 most likely.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Lil sister wanted a sponge bob square pants but they were out. She settled for the mickey mouse.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Big I'll go. I'll do killin, you can do the grillin.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Wud up I.


----------



## MAC2 (Aug 12, 2014)

She was kinda upset. Walking back to the house, she looked at me and said she shoulda slashed his tires.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Big just saw you live in Kennesaw.. Look out for my cousin. Keep the frat tastic boys away from here.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Hope your son is doing well pnut.
Hope recovery is strong.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> Birds won't come in till 4 most likely.



That's been my experience also, but on the quota hunts everybody swarms the field at 10 am and they cram them in there. I'm thinking we won't have any chance at a decent spot. But I may risk it, if they get picked.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

bigelow said:


> I see mt. I was supposed to take the whole family with me to hunt gator but now they will be driving down after the game Saturday. They were just going to watch and laugh at me anyway.



Be careful being alone on the water bige.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Bige?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop?


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I missed the flop


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

He must be sending me a Pm about going.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I got flop at 50. I got this one the bag.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I am multi tasking. Eating nachos drinking cap'n n coke and hangin with billy. Ain't easy


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Eye Wreckin said:


> He must be sending me a Pm about going.



Here ya go


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8848246#post8848246


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Captain? Get jack to splash in the coke


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Almost my bedtime. Owls are sounding off tonight.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

The more nachos I eat the more I have to drink. They out chopped raw jalapeños in them.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Bigelow= mouth on fire.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

Kan't wait to try out this new bird gun, It a 10. I'm useing 3 1/2s wid #5s. super mod choke.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Matt.. I may get a hunt, and he can join my duck huntin crew lol..

Theduckhunter, it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Cap'n coke = drink special 

Double for $4.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Whaaaaat!!!!


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Kan't wait to try out this new bird gun, It a 10. I'm useing 3 1/2s wid #5s. super mod choke.


Sound like my duck hunt. Good luck to ya boss.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

Ka pow. @@%&%$#


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

My kids make me watch too much regular show on Cartoon Network


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

I shoot ducks sitting on the water.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I miss the smurfs, scooby duby doo, and the flint stones. What happened to the good stuff? 

We now have power puff girls


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I shoot ducks sitting on the water.


On a boat or cross cross apple sauce?


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Kan't wait to try out this new bird gun, It a 10. I'm useing 3 1/2s wid #5s. super mod choke.



That'll work on them low birds.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

It'll work aight. Throw em a couple feet as well..


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

bigelow said:


> My kids make me watch too much regular show on Cartoon Network



I watched that for the 1st time this weekend. I liked it, pretty funny.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Ppg have been off for a little while. I know this because was my oldests favorite cartoon she is almost 19 now.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah my 4 year old says I'm mortikai and she is rigby. She is a trip.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Flop edit. 


She just started pre k now she wants to read things. She is really into Stephen king.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

When I go pistol hunten I carry a bow also.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I've only been a few times but I shot the good ole faithful 870 express with 7.5, 3 inch shells. Seemed to reach out there and still have a relatively good pattern density. But I don't know much about dove huntin


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

She doing good, bigs. My 3 y/o can barely read the Sunday paper.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

How'd the 1st day go T?
I know you was proud.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

Night, folks. T.P. and t.p. out.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Nite T.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Y'all talkin bout kids and what not.. I'm not ready for that day. 

I can't imagine that day I can't hunt one day cause of a baby... But neither can I fathom the day my son or daughter tags their first deer. I bet there's not a better feelin. I remember when I shot my first deer. 

My dad's 30.06. Bout threw me outta the stand. Dropped him right there. I think my dad was more excited than I was he was jumping up and down, gave me a hug and told me he loved me. 

Preaching to the congregation. 

Lol


----------



## T.P. (Aug 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> How'd the 1st day go T?
> I know you was proud.



She was crying when I got there, nutnut, had me freaked out. The teacher was holding her when I got there and said she she wasn't sure what she was crying about. Turned out she had a little tinkle accident cause she didn't know what to do.

Today I had to drag her out, she done got a new bff, named Sophia.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Tp is that your daughter in your avatar?

She must get her looks from her deddy.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Night tp.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> She was crying when I got there, nutnut, had me freaked out. The teacher was holding her when I got there and said she she wasn't sure what she was crying about. Turned out she had a little tinkle accident cause she didn't know what to do.
> 
> Today I had to drag her out, she done got a new bff, named Sophia.



I cried more than he did that 1st day.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

My middle girl got her first rabbit 2 yes ago and had a smile from ear to ear for a couple days. We grilled it and ate it up at camp. She was very proud she provided a meal. Priceless.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Imagine the wedding day. I never saw my dad until 2 months ago at my sister wedding...


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Never saw my dad cry*


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> She was crying when I got there, nutnut, had me freaked out. The teacher was holding her when I got there and said she she wasn't sure what she was crying about. Turned out she had a little tinkle accident cause she didn't know what to do.
> 
> Today I had to drag her out, she done got a new bff, named Sophia.



I hate having tinkle accidents, I am down to only about once a week now. 



glad she has adjusted so quick. T

nite


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Come on y'all they come home after school. I guess after 3 you get used to it by the 4th. Ok I was over it after the 2nd. Wife not so much.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Confession:

I remember when I was around 10 years old in tinkled my britches because I couldn't find the bathroom... Talk about and embarrassing moment.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

He was not crying. Eye dub. He had something in his eye. Or allergies.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I cried more than he did that 1st day.



I did too on both of mine, well my daughter cried all day every day the first week of school. 



and night.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I still do that. Oh no I just find a tree


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I dont tinkl my pants anymore, but I did sneeze real bad about a year ago. I am just glad I was home, and not at work.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Billy is the best therapist in town.  Free and you only get picked on a little.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

Tmi^^^^


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

ready?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

flop?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Well yeah, now. I was at chuck e cheese trying to win a game, then i couldn't find the little boys room.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Sneezes break any seal


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Dang it Matt. I can't multi task like you and big. I can only do so much, and that is pouring my little heart and to you guys and typing the same time. That's it.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Mad flopper. I can't see the #s on my phone  very well


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Sensitive hour is over. Man up.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Big, that glass half empty or half full?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Gettin off the soap opera.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I live in a house with 5 girls. I already sit when I....


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

It's always just right.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm on my laptop, I am slower on my latop.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm krying now, outa beer.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

I was proud of my lil man bigs. 
Plus I'm very sensitive.
Now you got me crying again.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Thisuns almost done. Who's got the next?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

I walk past the bathroom to go to the back porch, I aim right between the banisters.


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Join the club.. Mk what did that buck score on your avatar?


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

peanutman04 said:


> I was proud of my lil man bigs.
> Plus I'm very sensitive.
> Now you got me crying again.



is it that time of the month again already?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

I'll start the next. What should the title be?


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 12, 2014)

Big= big bully.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

Bout closing time on this one.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

bigelow said:


> Thisuns almost done. Who's got the next?



you!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

The useless bunch puts another one to bed.


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh stop. I guess I need to go to sensitivity training.


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

done?


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

Pnut is a big man with a big heart..

Don't let them pick on you like that nut


----------



## mattech (Aug 12, 2014)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

It aint over till its over though.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 12, 2014)

130s


----------



## Eye Wreckin (Aug 12, 2014)

PM me title


----------



## bigelow (Aug 12, 2014)

I got the perfect title eye dub. I got this one.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2014)

The fat lady is tuniing up.


----------

